
On Being a Management Consultant - epi0Bauqu
http://www.betsym.org/blog/?p=290
======
dataman85
Considering the author is a Rhodes Scholar, she sounds incredibly risk-averse.

Working for a top management consulting firm is a great signal of your
competence to future employers. But if you already have such markers (Rhodes
Scholar, MIT, for the author) you will not gain much, especially if you do not
enjoy the job.

